# Can ya'll help me ID this Bianchi?



## jlroc (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bianchi-racing-bike/817967911-230-9094

Can you ID this Bianchi? Maybe even the production year, too?

I got an offer of 200 EUR (247 USD) for it. The back tire is flat. Frame definitely looks like it's got some scratches. Logo definitely isn't perfect, but otherwise is looks fine (?). Do you think that's a good price? I see the front derailleur is campy, the back is some Shimano thing and I don't know what the others are. 

Missing my Pista while I'm here in Germany, but would really appreciate your advice as I consider buying this as my commuter. The ride to work has a super big hill!


----------

